# Unsubscibe as a forum supporter



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

How do I unsubscribe from being a paid forum supporter so my debit card doesn't get charged?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

While you're waiting for an official word check at PayPal

My Account / Profile / My Money / My preapproved payments


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks!



CharlieParker said:


> While you're waiting for an official word check at PayPal
> 
> My Account / Profile / My Money / My preapproved payments


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, through Paypal.


----------

